# Best CPU

## sktrdie

whats the best CPU (processor) to install Gentoo on?

Im probably going to buy a new pc, and i would love to know soemthing that is really fully compatible with Gentoo... For example i only used Linux on a PPC processor in the past, and some stuff didnt come out working properly, example i didnt have a PPC driver for my nVidia graphic card... or i couldnt compile other apps cuz of the PPC proceossor...

so i would like really something STANDARD, that works with everything...

also im very nnoooob, so a question: is athlon x86? 

If i buy an amd Athlon processor will it work the same as a Pentium...

btw i wont need lots of power, the basic uses of what i will have with linux, will be desktop use...

school, movies, music... ecc..

thnx for help.

----------

## inode77

 *Quote:*   

> also im very nnoooob, so a question: is athlon x86?

 

jup it's a x86 compatible

I'd go with a 32bit x86 if you don't need any fancy hw.

The ideal hw does not exist!

But I think the most widespread hw is x86-32 and if you like to have most apps and least problems (caused by hw) I'd go with x86-32.

Now for choosing what exact hw you need/like use google for amd sempron (if you like to have a low cost (good price/performance ratio) cpu), for low freq penitum4 (if you like a hot (meant literally) semi-cheap cpu or for a via-c3 based board if size is a factor.

And the CPU is but one component of your system. Use hw sites (tomshardware.com, anandtech.com, .....) to get some advise on what hw is good (has a good image).Last edited by inode77 on Wed Mar 16, 2005 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pactoo

yep, athlon is x86. Athlon64 is x86 with enhancements (x86-64) and can be fully compatible to x86.

----------

## sktrdie

Ok thanks a lot, i really think athlon will fit my need, or pentium maybe... You think pentium is better?

anyway i was also interested in what does x86 mean.

thnx again.

----------

## yoyo

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> anyway i was also interested in what does x86 mean.

 It's a processor family ...

086 - 186 - 286 - 386 - 486 - 586 (called "pentium" cause intel couldn't "TM" 586 name) - 686 (Pentium 2 etc.).

Real name is "i486" for "intel 486".

Compatibility is given from new cpus to olders : 486 can execute any soft running on 0/1/2/3-86 cpus.

----------

## Idler921

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *sktrdie wrote:*   anyway i was also interested in what does x86 mean. It's a processor family ...
> 
> 086 - 186 - 286 - 386 - 486 - 586 (called "pentium" cause intel couldn't "TM" 586 name) - 686 (Pentium 2 etc.).
> 
> Real name is "i486" for "intel 486".
> ...

 

the cpu earily than 386 is 16-bits only thus it cannot run any linux program  :Cool: 

----------

## Jake

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> Ok thanks a lot, i really think athlon will fit my need, or pentium maybe... You think pentium is better?
> 
> anyway i was also interested in what does x86 mean.
> 
> thnx again.

 

Generally AMD is better for games and compiling code, while Intel is better for multimedia encoding.

----------

## sktrdie

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *sktrdie wrote:*   Ok thanks a lot, i really think athlon will fit my need, or pentium maybe... You think pentium is better?
> 
> anyway i was also interested in what does x86 mean.
> 
> thnx again. 
> ...

 

Mmm... im quite interested in Multimedia, and i will not be playing many games on Linux i think... 

Compiling i guess is one of the main features in Gentoo  :Razz: 

i really dunno... if anyone had experience in both Athlon and Pentium maybe can help me.

----------

## Idler921

for higher ratio of overall perforamce/cost, athlon is your best choice.

----------

## stobbsm

I used to be a Pentium whore, till I saw the light.

AMD is cheaper, more efficient, and better overall I find.

It's not that pentium is better for multimedia, they perform pretty much the same in that respect, it's that you get more performance for your dollar.

I have to say, in a direct comparison in store on similar rigs, one Athlon 2000+ and a P4 2.0 GHZ, then AMD64 to P$ 30.0 GHz, the AMD kicked ass in everyting except for Memory Latency on the athlon 2000+.

Other then that, with the AMD64 running the Memory Controller onboard, it really speeds things up.  No More middle man so to speak.

There will be the constant battle between Intel and AMD, but for now, AMD is the way to go.

----------

## mbar

Pentium-M is best considering IPC (instructions per cycle) and has low power requirements, but can be found mostly in notebooks. There are a few desktop boards, and it's very expensive solution as of now.

----------

## yottabit

For best bang-for-the-buck I would go with the AMD Sempron on an ASUS A7N8X-VM/400 motherboard (nVidia nForce2 core logic chipset with nVidia nForce4 MX graphics integrated). Make sure you buy DDR333/PC2700 memory (I recommend Corsair).

The Sempron is the "new" Athlon XP and is the 32-bit platform. I have built many, many, many of these systems for clients and they're rock-solid, both with Linux and Winblows.

The whole AMD v. Intel debate is like a religious war, but generally you'll find most people lean toward AMD, including me.

----------

## rowbin hod

I've always been pro AMD & ATI and anti intel & nvidia, just cos i guess i always tend to go for the underdog. If i had the money now though, I'd get a dual xeon machine over a dual opteron. 2 * 2.8ghz 64bit xeon nocona for 300 quid total, and a mobo for 150, gives you the base for a pretty decent system  :Smile: 

And with ATI support being pretty shitty for linux at the moment my next card is going to be nvidia. 

Kinda sad that I'm going against my long-held opinions, but i guess that's just the way things are....

----------

## Arainach

I run Gentoo on a Dual Opteron server and it is heaven.  I'm running Dual Opteron 240s (1.4Ghz apiece, the lowest grade of Opteron) and the things cut through compile jobs like nothing else.  It's insane.  Full 64-bit, Huge Cache levels, onboard Memory Controllers... I'm building my next personal machine off of Dual Opterons (OK, I'll probably start with only 1, but eventually....)

----------

## sktrdie

Opteron and other heavy stuff is way too much for my needs...

i think i will go for a AMD 36...

ill check some stuff out... also nVidia..

any suggestions of a good MotherBoard, very flexible and upgradable?

thnx

----------

## yottabit

I sell a lot of these configs:

ASUS A7N8X-VM/400 Mainboard (nForce2 & GeForce4 on-board, Micro-ATX)

AMD Sempron 2200+ to 3000+

Corsair ValueSelect (Samsung) 512 MB or 1 GB DDR333/PC2700

Hitachi disks from 40 GB to 250 GB

These systems work very well and are cost-effective for such a reliable solution. I've had great success with them in Windows & Gentoo Linux.

I've sold probably around 60 of them, with perhaps 4 dedicated to Gentoo Linux.

J

----------

## predatorfreak

One more vote for AMD, my AMD Athlon 64 3400+ has always suited me quite well.

----------

## freelight

I'll also have to vouch for AMD. Right now I'm building an AMD Sempron 2800 box for a client, dual-booting Linux and Windows, total cost is $300 (excluding software, heh). Intel's chips are good, but for mid-range specs, you generally get more for your money with AMD.

And until ATI starts writing Linux drivers that can be passed off as usable (which they're working on), Nvidia is an easy choice as far as graphics go.

----------

## yottabit

I've always preferred nVidia GeForce graphics over ATI simply because of drivers. Both companies make exceptional graphics processors, but in Windows at least, nVidia's drivers have been much better. ATI has been improving on that front, but it's been a slow and painful process.

And since nVidia seems to support the Linux community with drivers, more power to them. I haven't tried ATI support for Linux but I've heard horror stories.

In my 14 years of experience specifically building computer systems (compact home systems to multi-processor servers with giant disk arrays) I have had three defective Intel CPUs, two defective AMD CPUs, and dozens upon dozens of defective Cyrix CPUs.  :Rolling Eyes:  Cyrix's processors were bought out by VIA and I haven't used them since before the acquisition, so I can't say whether they've improved or not.

----------

## steve_d555

My AMD Athlon XP (Barton Core) 2500 is very good, I can overclock it up to 2.0ghz (ive heard of 2.2ghz from 1.83 default)  safely and its very stable even on fans and it stays below 40C. This is on an Asus A7V880 (VIA). Everythings been good to me, even Windows.

----------

## sktrdie

 *yottabit wrote:*   

> I sell a lot of these configs:
> 
> ASUS A7N8X-VM/400 Mainboard (nForce2 & GeForce4 on-board, Micro-ATX)
> 
> AMD Sempron 2200+ to 3000+
> ...

 

Hey thanks for the great hardware, seems very nice, but abt the motherboard i want something more expandible... not with graphics build i think, i pretty noob, but in future i want to keep my system updated, what if i want to change graphics... i dunno let me know.

----------

## yottabit

Hi sktrdie, the A7N8X-VM/400 with integrated graphics also has an 8x AGP expansion slot in case you'd like higher performance graphics in the future. It also has 3 PCI slots, so it's a good board at a great price for most people.

J

----------

## julot

Personally, if the machine is for house server, I would rather use a Pentium III. and spend the BIG buck on my personal workstation dual boot and so on.

Pentium III tualatin, gives a rock solid binaries, and why not use celeron, if you want the whole picture, many of the slowness of any system is RAM/IO.

so if you buy a 3ware RAID solution also with the "cheap" hardware will give you good responsiveness.

Remember you Opteron/Xeon warlords, that any processor of today literally "BURNS" inside, this applies to all except Pentium M, but a lot will see its features as regresive in a workstation/server enviroment than in a laptop.

So why spent so much?,  Recicle your "not so old" hardware and you will be happy, If it is "too" old, compile at night and chill out.

Greetings from mexico.

And yes if you asked for, in my Job I use dual opteron-Sun servers. and in my house Pentium III tualatin, 1.2 ghz, .13 microns,  and the difference of compilation is huge but not so terrible.

Greetings from sunny Mexico.

----------

